# Physt's sketches



## Physt (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi all... brand new member of the forums here. I'm an old fart from Australia who only recently became introduced to the brilliance of the 40K universe.

I've had a quick look around at the art here and some of it is amazing!

I picked up some charcoal pencils recently with a view to learning some new skills so I hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoyed doing them. I'll try to remember to post more as I draw them.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

I think that this is pretty nice. I never managed to make charcoal work for me so I stuck to regular pencils.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work mate. I especially like the dread. +rep


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

That's awesome work. I wish I was good at any form of art ever...


----------



## theyoutuber (Apr 17, 2010)

Crazy Good Man!!! 10/10 Fiznizes!


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

You add really great depth with u'r use of dark and light line on the standard mccrage set marine


----------



## Physt (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive comments gents. It inspires me to keep practising!

My work has been insanely busy so I haven't had a chance to get to the drawing pad much lately, but hopefully I'll get a chance to post some more art soon.

Cheers


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice Dred.


----------

